
The next Agent Orange: why is our military making its soldiers sick? - makeramen
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/28/4771164/the-next-agent-orange-why-burn-pits-are-making-soldiers-sick
======
ZushiZack
thanks for posting this - had no idea this was going on...

